# G2A: 'Wir sind kein grauer Marktplatz, die Menschen verstehen einfach unser Unternehmen nicht'



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Mai 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *G2A: 'Wir sind kein grauer Marktplatz, die Menschen verstehen einfach unser Unternehmen nicht'*

						In einem Interview mit dem Online-Magazin GamesIndustry spricht Mario Mirek von G2A über die Unternehmensstrategie und die neuen Möglichkeiten von G2A Direct, einer Plattform zur Kommunikation zwischen G2A und Software- und Videospiel-Entwicklern. Zudem wird über die Herkunft der Spielekeys gesprochen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *G2A: 'Wir sind kein grauer Marktplatz, die Menschen verstehen einfach unser Unternehmen nicht'*


----------



## Flaim (7. Mai 2017)

Und ich bin ein nigerianischer prinz, der deine kreditkartennummer braucht, um dir meinen ganzen reichtum zu überweisen, weil ich in dein land fliehen will und dir als dankeschön die hälfte des geldes dalasse...


----------



## OldboyX (7. Mai 2017)

Flaim schrieb:


> Und ich bin ein nigerianischer prinz, der deine kreditkartennummer braucht, um dir meinen ganzen reichtum zu überweisen, weil ich in dein land fliehen will und dir als dankeschön die hälfte des geldes dalasse...



Seit Jahrzehnten wird mit der Globalisierung genau nach diesem Schema sehr viel Geld gemacht und keiner stößt sich daran. Billig einkaufen/produzieren und in "reichen Industrienationen" verkaufen. Und wenn das jemand bei Computerspielen macht, ist es alles ein großes Verbrecherkartell und es wird so getan, dass allen klar sein müsste, dass es gar nicht so billig sein kann. Dabei sind gerade Keys etwas, das ohne Kosten vervielfältigt werden kann, die können also beliebig billig sein.

Da ist die moralische Empörung beim T-Shirt für 4,99€ bei H&M, Smartphone für 99€, Turnschuhe für 19,99€ etc. viel eher angebracht, da stellt sich wirklich die Frage, wie kann so etwas so billig sein...   - Aber da ist es ja scheinbar kein Problem.


----------



## Flaim (7. Mai 2017)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Seit Jahrzehnten wird mit der Globalisierung genau nach diesem Schema sehr viel Geld gemacht und keiner stößt sich daran. Billig einkaufen/produzieren und in "reichen Industrienationen" verkaufen. Und wenn das jemand bei Computerspielen macht, ist es alles ein großes Verbrecherkartell und es wird so getan, dass allen klar sein müsste, dass es gar nicht so billig sein kann. Dabei sind gerade Keys etwas, das ohne Kosten vervielfältigt werden kann, die können also beliebig billig sein.
> 
> Da ist die moralische Empörung beim T-Shirt für 4,99€ bei H&M, Smartphone für 99€, Turnschuhe für 19,99€ etc. viel eher angebracht, da stellt sich wirklich die Frage, wie kann so etwas so billig sein...   - Aber da ist es ja scheinbar kein Problem.



und worauf aus meinem post beziehst du das jetzt?
das einzige was ich hier kritisiert habe ist die tatsache, dass trotz des ganzen PR geblubbers trotzdem ein nicht unwesentlicher teil der keys aus illegalen handlungen kommt - wie z.b. kreditkartenbetrug.


----------



## acc (7. Mai 2017)

dann sag mal an, wie hoch dein nicht unwesentlicher teil sein soll? kannst du etwa nicht? hab ich mir schon gedacht .


----------



## JobCenter (7. Mai 2017)

Flaim schrieb:


> das einzige was ich hier kritisiert habe ist die tatsache, dass trotz des ganzen PR geblubbers trotzdem ein nicht unwesentlicher teil der keys aus illegalen handlungen kommt - wie z.b. kreditkartenbetrug.



Und woher weißt du das so genau?

Ich habe ein Großteil meiner Spiele (ca. 100 Games) von UPlay, Origin und Steam alle über Keyshops gekauft Merkwürdigerweise wurde noch nicht ein einziger gesperrt oder gelöscht.
Wenn es wirklich soviele Keys geben soll die mit Kreditkartenbetrug im Umlauf sind, hätte ich deiner Meinung nach schon längst ein Problem damit gehabt haben müssen.


----------



## azzih (7. Mai 2017)

Kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen sprechen und ich habe von ca. 50 gekauften Keys nie einen gesperrt bekommen, sprich diese scheinen wohl überwiegend durchaus legal zu sein.

Ansonsten sehe ich das wie mein Vorposter: Nix verwerfliches dabei, wenn der Kunde auch endlich mal die Vorteile der globalen Märkte für sich nutzt und dies nicht nur die Firmen tun.


----------



## JobCenter (7. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube ja, das Steam&Co. die ganzen Gerüchte mit geklauten Keys im Internet verbreitet, denn sonst würde jeder bei Keyshops kaufen und Steam müßte die Preise massiv im eigenen Shop senken.

Auch kann ein Keyshop genau einmal mit geklauten Keys handeln, danach kauft doch nie wieder jemand was bei denen.

Ich persönlich würde auch mehr über Steam&Co. direkt kaufen um auf der "sicheren Seite" zu sein. Mache ich aber nicht, weil man da bis zu 60% mehr bezahlen muß.


----------



## clange (7. Mai 2017)

Kann das mal jemand verifizieren mit den geklauten Spielen? Habe bislang auch immer schön brav per Steam gekauft, aber bei manchen Titeln fühl ich mich da abgezockt.


----------



## JobCenter (7. Mai 2017)

Wie soll man das Verifizieren?

Wenn es nicht gerade im großen Umfang passiert und es dann in den Medien publik wird sind es immer nur Behauptungen von einzelnen. Und denen kann man dann glauben oder auch nicht.

Es gab mal 2015 so einen Fall, da hat Ubisoft viele Keys gesperrt:

Ubisoft sperrt nichtoffizielle Keys und verärgert seine Nutzer - WinFuture.de

Mir persönlich wurde aber in 8 Jahren noch kein einziges Spiel, was ich bei cdkeys oder MMOGA gekauft habe, gesperrt/gelöscht..


----------



## CiD (7. Mai 2017)

> *Ein weiteres Problem sei*, dass der Key an sich keine Informationen bezüglich geografischer Lage enthalte. *Am Schlüssel selbst lasse sich also demnach nicht feststellen, woher der Anbieter die Ware ergattert hat*.





> '*Wir sind kein grauer Marktplatz*, die Menschen verstehen einfach unser Unternehmen nicht'


Ah ja.... natürlich, die Menschen verstehen das Unternehmen einfach nicht...soso,..schon klar...


----------



## Kaimanic (7. Mai 2017)

Mir geht diese Hexenjagd langsam echt auf den Senkel.


----------



## JobCenter (7. Mai 2017)

@Kaimanic

Ach lass die doch reden. Die Ärgern sich nur das die immer das doppelte für Spiele bezahlen.


----------



## beercarrier (7. Mai 2017)

JobCenter schrieb:


> Und woher weißt du das so genau?
> 
> Ich habe ein Großteil meiner Spiele (ca. 100 Games) von UPlay, Origin und Steam alle über Keyshops gekauft Merkwürdigerweise wurde noch nicht ein einziger gesperrt oder gelöscht.
> Wenn es wirklich soviele Keys geben soll die mit Kreditkartenbetrug im Umlauf sind, hätte ich deiner Meinung nach schon längst ein Problem damit gehabt haben müssen.



das ist relativ einfach, da die publisher so oder so ihr geld bekommen interessiert die es nicht so sehr, außer das sie halt sauer sind das ihre produkte in reichen nationen viel zu billig angeboten werden und somit ihr gewinn schmilzt. gekauft werden die billigen keys wahrscheinlich über große shops wie amazon, steam, uplay, saturn, ..., und die haben genug geld für eine rechtsabteillung und gute anwälte. die geschädigten sind erstmal die kreditkartenkunden und die geben den schaden an ihre kreditinstitute weiter. und die können bei mißbrauch den schaden von den großen shops mit den teuren rechtsanwälten zurückforden, aber freiwillig rücken die shops die kohle nur sehr ungern raus, das muss alles penibel dokumentiert und nachweisbar sein, und das kann sehr schwierig sein wenn das geld im darknet verschwindet (bitcoins) und an irgendeiner anderen stelle wieder auftaucht und das ganze vonn vorne durch zig länder und paypal kontos. auf jedenfall ist das eine sehr sehr teure ermittlung und kreditinstitute können rechnen, wenn das limit einer kreditkarte bei sagen wir mal 10000$ dollar lag und jetzt 7000$ entwendet wurde kann das denen schon mal zu teuer sein und sie schreiben das geld als kreditausfall ab. zumal die shops/plattformen bei denen du dem key einlöst im sinne der kundenzufriedenheit wahrscheinlich auch sehr kulant sind wenn sicher ist das du nicht der betrüger bist.

das ist sicher eine unschöne masche von betrügern, aber mit ein bißchen grips wüsste, ich zumindest, man wie man das risiko kleinhalten kann, allerdings würde ich das aus moralischen gründen gar nicht erst machen und vor allem will ich unter gar keinen umständen in den knast, der nachteil ist halt von den hypothetischen 7000$ kommen nur 2000$ an, auf die zeit gesehen wird es sich aber rechnen.

und fakt bleibt g2a ist für diese art von kreditkartenbetrug eine nahezu ideale plattform. wieviel prozent der games da aus unseriösen quellen kommen , aber ich denke das alles was möglich ist auch von irgendjemand gemacht wird und da man dafür keine doktortitel benötigt wird es schon eine nicht unerhebliche anzahl sein.


----------



## Freakless08 (7. Mai 2017)

beercarrier schrieb:


> wenn das limit einer kreditkarte bei sagen wir mal 10000$ dollar lag und jetzt 7000$ entwendet wurde kann das denen schon mal zu teuer sein und sie schreiben das geld als kreditausfall ab. zumal die shops/plattformen bei denen du dem key einlöst im sinne der kundenzufriedenheit wahrscheinlich auch sehr kulant sind wenn sicher ist das du nicht der betrüger bist.


Wobei am Ende dann jeder Bürger einen Teil bezahlt. Die Bank wird sicherlich nicht die Differenz verschenken sondern als Kundengebühren (Service etc.) umlegen - spricht höhere Gebühren. Versicherungen erhöhen z.B. auch ihre Gebühren, wenn die auszuschüttenden Versicherungsbeträge an geschädigte höher ist als die Einnahmen.


----------



## JobCenter (7. Mai 2017)

Ich bin ja der Meinung wenn man schon etwas behauptet (hier angeblich massiver Kreditkartenbetrug bei Keyshops), dieses dann auch mit Fakten und Beweisen zu belegen.
Denn ansonsten sind das für mich alles nur Spekulationen. Nur weil etwas möglich ist, ist es noch lange nicht wahr.
Verschwörungstheoretiker argumentieren ja genau so: Könnte ja.... müßte aber... kann nicht sein.....


----------



## Freakless08 (7. Mai 2017)

JobCenter schrieb:


> Ich bin ja der Meinung wenn man schon etwas behauptet (hier angeblich massiver Kreditkartenbetrug bei Keyshops), dieses dann auch mit Fakten und Beweisen zu belegen.
> Denn ansonsten sind das für mich alles nur Spekulationen. Nur weil estwas möglich ist, ist es noch lange nicht wahr.
> Verschwörungstheoretiker argumentieren ja genau so: Könnte ja, müßte aber, kann nicht sein.....



Allgemein - Entwicklern werden Spielekeys gestohlen, Verkäufer G2A unternimmt nichts - News auf PlayNation.de

G2A and tinyBuild butt heads at GDC | PC Gamer


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. Mai 2017)

Ich kaufe meine Keys fast nur noch bei Keysellern und mir wurde noch nicht ein einziger gesperrt. Das dürften inzwischen auch schon so zwei Dutzend Keys sein. 
Und wieso sich eigentlich wegen den Keysellern aufregen? Bei Steam, Origin, usw. ist doch fast jeden Tag ein Sale oder ein Spiel im Angebot. Wen juckt es da ob ich den Key direkt bei Steam oder beim Seller kaufe? Eben, niemanden.

Wieso sollte man denn auch so blöd sein und den vollen Preis für ein Spiel bezahlen, wenn man es im Keystore für den halben oder gar für ein Viertel des Preises bekommt? Den Publishern/Entwicklern tut das sicher auch nicht weh. Wenn es keine Keyseller gäbe und jeder den Vollpreis zahlen müsste, würden viele eben sagen: "Ach wisst ihr was, eure Spiele sind so oft so schlecht, dass sie den Vollpreis nie und nimmer wert sind, also behaltet euren Crap.". 
Und wie hier schon erwähnt wurde: Keys oder Lizenzen sind nichts, was irgendwie materiell vervielfältigt werden muss. Warum also nicht auch mal von der Globalisierung profitieren, erst recht wenn niemand darunter zu leiden hat.


----------



## beercarrier (7. Mai 2017)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wobei am Ende dann jeder Bürger einen Teil bezahlt. Die Bank wird sicherlich nicht die Differenz verschenken sondern als Kundengebühren (Service etc.) umlegen - spricht höhere Gebühren. Versicherungen erhöhen z.B. auch ihre Gebühren, wenn die auszuschüttenden Versicherungsbeträge an geschädigte höher ist als die Einnahmen.



ja klar, aber im falle einer ermittlung würden auch alle die bezahlen müssen, denn entwender die ermittlung verlief im sande weil sie die spur im darknet oder in irgendeinem afrikanischen hüttenland das nicht kooperieren will verloren haben oder sie finden den betrüger und der sitzt china oder sonstwo wo es keine auslieferungsvereinbarung gibt, und selbst wenn der betrüger so blöd ist us-karten abzuzocken und in den usa lebt heisst das nicht das das geld irgendwo liegt worauf die ermittlungsbehörden zugreifen können, und selbst wenn dem so ist, und dann hat der betrüger echt den falschen beruf gewählt, ist im besten fall das noch übrig was er rausgekriegt hat also ins blaue geschätzt mal ein drittel, wahrscheinlicher ist aber das er aufgrund seiner drogen-/spielsucht blank ist, schlimmstenfalls ist es eine organisierte kriminelle vereinigung wie die mafia oder die triaden und bei der verhaftung gehen auch noch leute drauf. und die 200.000$ dollar ermittlungsgebühr und die witwen-/ waisenrente muss die allgemeinheit dann so oder so zahlen. am besten wäre eben du gibst kevin/ali/boris erst gar nicht deine kreditkarte.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich kaufe meine Keys fast nur noch bei Keysellern und mir wurde noch nicht ein einziger gesperrt. Das dürften inzwischen auch schon so zwei Dutzend Keys sein.
> Und wieso sich eigentlich wegen den Keysellern aufregen? Bei Steam, Origin, usw. ist doch fast jeden Tag ein Sale oder ein Spiel im Angebot. Wen juckt es da ob ich den Key direkt bei Steam oder beim Seller kaufe? Eben, niemanden.
> 
> Wieso sollte man denn auch so blöd sein und den vollen Preis für ein Spiel bezahlen, wenn man es im Keystore für den halben oder gar für ein Viertel des Preises bekommt? Den Publishern/Entwicklern tut das sicher auch nicht weh. Wenn es keine Keyseller gäbe und jeder den Vollpreis zahlen müsste, würden viele eben sagen: "Ach wisst ihr was, eure Spiele sind so oft so schlecht, dass sie den Vollpreis nie und nimmer wert sind, also behaltet euren Crap.".
> Und wie hier schon erwähnt wurde: Keys oder Lizenzen sind nichts, was irgendwie materiell vervielfältigt werden muss. Warum also nicht auch mal von der Globalisierung profitieren, erst recht wenn niemand darunter zu leiden hat.



das ist auch gar nicht das problem an sich. es soll ja keyseller geben die kaufen sich die legal und nicht mit der kreditkarte von anderen. es geht nur um g2a also ebaygames.


----------



## Freakless08 (7. Mai 2017)

beercarrier schrieb:


> ja klar, aber im falle einer ermittlung würden auch alle die bezahlen müssen, den etwender die ermittlung verlief im sande weil sie die spur im darknet oder in irgendeinem afrikanischen hüttenland das nicht kooperieren will verloren haben oder sie finden den betrüger und der sitzt china oder sonstwo wo es keine auslieferungsvereinbarung gibt, und selbst wenn der betrüger so blöd ist us-karten abzuzocken und in den usa lebt heisst das nicht das das geld irgendwo liegt worauf die ermittlungsbehörden zugreifen können, und selbst wenn dem so ist, und dann hat der betrüger echt den falschen beruf gewählt, ist im besten fall das noch übrig was er rausgekriegt hat also ins blaue geschätzt mal ein drittel, wahrscheinlicher ist aber das er aufgrund seiner drogen-/spielsucht blank, schlimmstenfalls ist es eine organisierte kriminelle vereinigung wie die mafia oder die triaden und bei der verhaftung gehen auch noch leute drauf. und die 200.000$ dollar ermittlungsgebühr und die witwen-/ waisenrente muss die allgemeinheit dann so oder so zahlen. am besten wäre eben du gibst kevin/ali/boris erst gar nicht deine kreditkarte.


Ist jetzt OT und hat mit dem Thema nichts zu tun, aber bitte benutze nächstes Mal Satzzeichen und Groß-/Kleinschreibung. Dein Text ist schwer zu lesen.



beercarrier schrieb:


> am besten wäre eben du gibst kevin/ali/boris erst gar nicht deine kreditkarte.


Man braucht noch nichtmal eine Kreditkarte, sondern eine leicht gläubige Person. Da kommt dann von irgend einer "Sicherheitsabteilung" deines Anbieters ein Anruf, dass du gleich einen Code per SMS bekommst, damit man dich vor Phishing/Viren/wasweißichnoch, absichern kann und man der Person am Telefon zur Identifizierung den Code durchgeben soll.
Leute die in der Sache wenig/keine Ahnung haben, geben dann den Code ohne Mühe durchs Telefon durch und "freuen" sich dann auf die nächste 100€ + Mobilfunkrechnung, weil sie irgend ein Guthaben oder Spiel bei Sony/Microsoft/Steam/sonstiger Anbieter gekauft haben. Ist einem Kumpel von mir schon passiert. Ist zwar ein richtiges *Facepalm* da Brain 1.0 nicht funktioniert hat, aber auch ohne Kreditkarte ist man nicht sicher...
Und solche Mails wie hier schon in #2 genannt wurden (oder ähnliche) gibt es auch einige. Würde da niemand reinfallen würden solche Mails auch nicht existieren, aber jeden Tag steht eben ein anderer .... auf.


----------



## JobCenter (7. Mai 2017)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Allgemein - Entwicklern werden Spielekeys gestohlen, Verkäufer G2A unternimmt nichts - News auf PlayNation.de
> 
> G2A and tinyBuild butt heads at GDC | PC Gamer



Auf PlayNation wird auch nur behauptet das die Keys alle gestohlen sind ohne einen einzigen Beweis. Und Sorry, das Englische lese ich nicht, da ich nur Deutsch spreche.

Fakt ist, den Publishern&Co sind Keystores ein Dorn im Auge weil sie deswegen Geld verlieren. Das die da natürlich alles behaupten was möglich ist, wundert mich jedenfalls nicht.
Und wenn denn tatsächlich alle Keys gestohlen sind die aber niemand sperrt, wundert mich das noch umso mehr. Man bräuchte dann doch nur einmal rigoros vorgehen und alle Keys sperren und schon kauft niemand mehr in Keyshops. 
Aber ich glaube die haben keine Beweise, die sie dem Kunden im Falle einer Sperrung vorlegen müßten.


----------



## cuban13581 (7. Mai 2017)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich kaufe meine Keys fast nur noch bei Keysellern und mir wurde noch nicht ein einziger gesperrt. Das dürften inzwischen auch schon so zwei Dutzend Keys sein.
> Und wieso sich eigentlich wegen den Keysellern aufregen? Bei Steam, Origin, usw. ist doch fast jeden Tag ein Sale oder ein Spiel im Angebot. Wen juckt es da ob ich den Key direkt bei Steam oder beim Seller kaufe? Eben, niemanden.
> 
> Wieso sollte man denn auch so blöd sein und den vollen Preis für ein Spiel bezahlen, wenn man es im Keystore für den halben oder gar für ein Viertel des Preises bekommt? Den Publishern/Entwicklern tut das sicher auch nicht weh. Wenn es keine Keyseller gäbe und jeder den Vollpreis zahlen müsste, würden viele eben sagen: "Ach wisst ihr was, eure Spiele sind so oft so schlecht, dass sie den Vollpreis nie und nimmer wert sind, also behaltet euren Crap.".
> Und wie hier schon erwähnt wurde: Keys oder Lizenzen sind nichts, was irgendwie materiell vervielfältigt werden muss. Warum also nicht auch mal von der Globalisierung profitieren, erst recht wenn niemand darunter zu leiden hat.



Geht mir genauso. Noch nie wurde ein Key auch bei mir gesperrt. Ich kaufe auch nur Keys die für die EU lizenziert sind. Sind zwar etwas teurer aber dafür ist man auf der sicheren Seite. Zu mal neuere Spiele am Anfang oftmals auch um die 40€  bei Keysellern kosten. Billiger werden die Spiele erst oft nach einem halben Jahr oder einem Jahr. Letztens erst The Division für 20€ und Metal Gear Solid: The Phantom Pain für 15€ gekauft. Wenn das mal kein Schnäppchen ist. Nun müsste man nur noch die Zeit finden um auch die ganzen Spiele durch-zuspielen. Aber das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte.


----------



## CranberryPie (7. Mai 2017)

Kennt jemand jemanden, bei dem bereits ein Key gesperrt wurde? 

Man hört das zwar immer, wenn es um g2a, kinguin, cdkeys und Konsorten geht - aber weder hab ich selbst ein Problem damit gehabt, noch jemand in meinem Umfeld.

Kaufe Spiele ausschließlich von Keysellern oder in (guten!) Steamsales. Der bloße Gedanke, 60€ für die digitale Version von einem Spiel direkt auf Steam zu bezahlen, ist abstrus.


----------



## clange (7. Mai 2017)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit sich den "Key", den man durch den Valve-Kauf erworben hat, auslesen zu lassen. Was wäre mit meinen Spielen, wenn Valve pleite geht?


----------



## slevin007 (7. Mai 2017)

ich suche immer keys, die am günstigsten sind. aber selbst ich würde nie bei G2A kaufen.


----------



## Bohrwardor (7. Mai 2017)

slevin007 schrieb:


> ich suche immer keys, die am günstigsten sind. aber selbst ich würde nie bei G2A kaufen.



sind mir da auch zu teuer^^


----------



## CiD (7. Mai 2017)

CranberryPie schrieb:


> Kennt jemand jemanden, bei dem bereits ein Key gesperrt wurde?


Ja, zwei aus meinem Bekanntenkreis konnten sich 2015 von ihrem FarCry4 und ESO Key/Account verabschieden. Beide kaufen ständig bei MMOGA und G2A.
Hat schon sein Grund weshalb beide ihren Hauptsitz in Hong Kong haben. Einige scheinen das nicht zu blicken. Naja, Dummheit muss halt bestraft werden.


----------



## Mitabula (7. Mai 2017)

Meine kumpels und ich kaufen unsere Steam keys schon ewig bei G2A, und noch nir hatte wer von uns Probleme dort. Die liefern schnell und sind meistens weit unter dem offiziellen Steam preis.


----------



## Mitabula (7. Mai 2017)

Ach so, vergisst nicht bei G2A euer Land anzugeben damit ihr die 19%VATs bezahlt, sonst kann es Probleme geben.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Mai 2017)

clange schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit sich den "Key", den man durch den Valve-Kauf erworben hat, auslesen zu lassen. Was wäre mit meinen Spielen, wenn Valve pleite geht?


Würde sagen Pech gehabt. Aber das würde quasi bedeuten, es benutzt keiner mehr Steam.


----------



## Straycatsfan (7. Mai 2017)

Mitabula schrieb:


> Ach so, vergisst nicht bei G2A euer Land anzugeben damit ihr die 19%VATs bezahlt, sonst kann es Probleme geben.



Da geht der Fehler mit dem "seriösen" G2A doch schon los, Umsatzsteuer gewerblich führt das Unternehmen ab, dort wo es sitzt, also Polen oder doch Hongkong?

Und der supadupa Käuferschutz für den obligatorischen Taler oder was die da wollen, nachträglich noch payment fees drauf hauen wo Gesetze klar vorgeben der Endpreis muss beim Kauf angegeben sein und nicht irgendwo später in der Maske etc.......das ist alles nicht grau, das ist und bleibt dunkelgrau.

Wie grau ist PCGH eigentlich mittlerweile so etwas als clickbait ne Plattform zu geben?


----------



## cvzone (7. Mai 2017)

"Hi, wir bieten extra ne Versicherung an, wenn ihr von unseren Plattformverkäufern betrogen werdet oder Keys gesperrt werden, aber hey, das konnten wir ja vorher gar nicht wissen, alles seriös..."

Und das mit der VAT ist auch nen Witz. Als ob G2A Mehrwertsteuer abführen würde, die kassieren die sicherlich einfach selbst ein.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (7. Mai 2017)

Mitabula schrieb:


> Meine kumpels und ich kaufen unsere Steam keys schon ewig bei G2A, und noch nir hatte wer von uns Probleme dort. Die liefern schnell und sind meistens weit unter dem offiziellen Steam preis.



Kunststück bei geklauten Keys ... (geklaut im Sinne von: Mit geklauten Kreditkarten "erworben" zum Weiterverkauf)


----------



## Straycatsfan (7. Mai 2017)

naja wenns alles mit geklauten Karten wäre würde es ja revoked werden wenn die Belastungen storniert werden, werden wohl kaum hunderte Besitzer ner Visa ihre Abrechnungen nicht kontrollieren?

denke eher G2A ist voll von Ru, Südamerika etc und Spielen aus Bundles oder geklauten Retail Boxen deren Keys dann im An und Verkauf landen.


----------



## Bluebird (7. Mai 2017)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Seit Jahrzehnten wird mit der Globalisierung genau nach diesem Schema sehr viel Geld gemacht und keiner stößt sich daran. Billig einkaufen/produzieren und in "reichen Industrienationen" verkaufen. Und wenn das jemand bei Computerspielen macht, ist es alles ein großes Verbrecherkartell und es wird so getan, dass allen klar sein müsste, dass es gar nicht so billig sein kann. Dabei sind gerade Keys etwas, das ohne Kosten vervielfältigt werden kann, die können also beliebig billig sein.
> 
> Da ist die moralische Empörung beim T-Shirt für 4,99€ bei H&M, Smartphone für 99€, Turnschuhe für 19,99€ etc. viel eher angebracht, da stellt sich wirklich die Frage, wie kann so etwas so billig sein...   - Aber da ist es ja scheinbar kein Problem.



naja wenn das Smartphone fuer 600 Eu wenigstens unter besseren bedienngungen produziert werden wuerde ... 
Aber irgendwo stimmt da schonw as nicht, die Preise sind so niedrig in einigen Regionen, das die Menschen sich da auch Spiele leisten koennen und dann nutzen welche das aus um Kasse zu machen , da sind die wo solche Keys kaufen genauso Deppen wie die wo einen Reibach machen in dem sie das ausnutzen ...
Ich kauf ja direkt , wenn auch bei Sales aber die ganzen Plattformen udn Keyseller sind mir alle suspekt !


----------



## Straycatsfan (7. Mai 2017)

Naja, der der den Key billig kauft könnte auch jemand mit geringem Einkommen sein der trotzdem lieber kauft als raubkopiert, den Kunden würde ich nicht als Deppen sehen.

Aber dann soll es ihm halt ein Buddy im Ausland kaufen und nicht G2A/Kinguin/gameladen und wie die alle heißen.


----------



## CiD (7. Mai 2017)

Straycatsfan schrieb:


> Naja, der der den Key billig kauft könnte auch jemand mit geringem Einkommen sein der trotzdem lieber kauft als raubkopiert, den Kunden würde ich nicht als Deppen sehen.


Ich würde ihn schon als Depp sehen. Er sollte seine Zeit lieber damit verbringen einen besseren Job/Einkommen zu bekommen anstatt sie vor dem PC zu verspielen. Vorm PC sitzen uns spielen wenn man es sich eigtl. gar nicht Leisten kannn...aber naja, Deppen halt....


----------



## Straycatsfan (7. Mai 2017)

Oh, das war jetzt aber nett polemisch und diskriminierend allen gegenüber die vielleicht nur Teilzeit arbeiten können, chronisch krank sind, einen Beruf ausüben wo die soziale Komponente die finanzielle Ausbeute überwiegt etc, für soviel Dummheit und Ignoranz bekommt der Hobby AFDler ein like von mir.


----------



## cuban13581 (8. Mai 2017)

CiD schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn schon als Depp sehen. Er sollte seine Zeit lieber damit verbringen einen besseren Job/Einkommen zu bekommen anstatt sie vor dem PC zu verspielen. Vorm PC sitzen uns spielen wenn man es sich eigtl. gar nicht Leisten kannn...aber naja, Deppen halt....



Muss doch jeder am Ende selbst wissen, was er mit sich und dem Leben anfängt. Wenn alles nur noch den Einkommen unterworfen wird, dann kann auch mit der individuellen Entwicklung auch schnell Schluss sein. Arbeit muss Sinn ergeben. Und für manche reicht das aus und sie nehmen es in Kauf, weniger Einkommen dafür zu bekommen. Jeder muss halt dort den Kompromiss für sich selbst finden oder für bessere Löhne auf die Straße gehen. Ich meine, schau dir mal Donald Trump an. Supereich aber trotzdem geistig verarmt. Aber wir sollten wieder zurück zu den Keysellern kommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Mai 2017)

CiD schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn schon als Depp sehen. Er sollte seine Zeit lieber damit verbringen einen besseren Job/Einkommen zu bekommen anstatt sie vor dem PC zu verspielen.



Genau, weil jemand mit geringen Einkommen ja auch kein Recht auf Freizeit hat und nicht wie Menschen mit besseren Einkommen Freizeit benötigt.
Wen die mal irgendwann 3000 Dollar Netto aufwärts verdienen dürfen die spielen, aber vorher haben sie bitteschön 24h Workeholics zu sein und an nichts anderes als an Arbeit und lernen zu denken! 



cuban13581 schrieb:


> Muss doch jeder am Ende selbst wissen, was er mit sich und dem Leben anfängt. Wenn alles nur noch den Einkommen unterworfen wird, dann kann auch mit der individuellen Entwicklung auch schnell Schluss sein. Arbeit muss Sinn ergeben. Und für manche reicht das aus und sie nehmen es in Kauf, weniger Einkommen dafür zu bekommen. Jeder muss halt dort den Kompromiss für sich selbst finden oder für bessere Löhne auf die Straße gehen. Ich meine, schau dir mal Donald Trump an. Supereich aber trotzdem geistig verarmt. Aber wir sollten wieder zurück zu den Keysellern kommen.




Man sollte sich halt fragen warum man arbeitet, arbeitet man noch um leben zu können, oder lebt man schon nur noch um zu arbeiten. Was nützt es viel Geld zu verdienen wen man am Ende mangels Freizeit eigentlich kaum noch was davon hat?
Vielen Menschen scheint heute der Blick dafür abhanden gekommen zu sein das am Ende nicht die möglichst hohe Summe auf dem Bankkonto zählt, sondern ob man von der Summe leben kann und es für das reicht was einen persöhnlich glücklich macht. Nicht jeder braucht jedes Jahr einen Verdienst um sich einen 3000 Euro PC, großes Auto, Haus, teuren Urlaub, oder dergleichen leisten zu können, es gibt halt Menschen die mit weniger auch ein für sich erfültes Leben haben.

Folgende Kurzgeschichte verdeutlicht es eigentlich gut und sollte jeden mal zum Nachdenken anregen auf welcher der beiden Seiten er sich in seinem Leben befindet, ob er der Fischer ist der arbeitet um davon leben zu können, oder ob er schon der Toruist ist der nur noch lebt um zu arbeiten:

Der zufriedene Fischer - Geschichten


----------



## bofferbrauer (8. Mai 2017)

Ich würde ein Spiel niemals bei einem Keyseller kaufen. Wenn ichs billiger haben will, dann warte ich einfach auf einen sale, davon gibts ja genügende sowohl auf Steam als auch auf GOG oder den publisherspezifischen Shops.


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (8. Mai 2017)

Ich kauf da gern ein. Hatte nie Probleme damit. Keys sind schon was Feines find ich.


----------



## CiD (8. Mai 2017)

Straycatsfan schrieb:


> Oh, das war jetzt aber nett polemisch und diskriminierend allen gegenüber die vielleicht nur Teilzeit arbeiten können, chronisch krank sind, einen Beruf ausüben wo die soziale Komponente die finanzielle Ausbeute überwiegt etc


War klar das die "unmoralische" Keule kommt. Willst mir also erzählen, dass die von dir angesprochenen Gruppen (die ich von vornherein grundsätzlich dabei Ausklammere) die große Masse der Käuferschaft bei dubiosen und billigen Keyshops darstellt und für deren Erfolg verantwortlich ist?
Anders kann ich mir deinen infantilen "Beitrag" nicht erklären. Glaubst wohl auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann und findest das Computer- und Kreditkartenbetrüger welche zwielichtige Plattformen wie G2A, die sich offensichtlich einen feuchten Kehricht für die Herkunft der gehandelten Ware interessieren (könnte ja den Profit schmälern),  für ihr kriminelles Handeln ausnutzen, noch dafür gestreichelt gehören weil sie Teilzeitarbeitern, chronisch Kranken und unverschuldeten Geringverdienern damit einen unschätzbaren Dienst erweisen?

Die "geiz ist geil" Mentalität scheint bei einigen offensichtlich zur Totalverblödung geführt zu haben.

Welche die nicht wollen aber mehr tun könnten, dann auch noch ihre paar Kröten für blödsinnige PC Spiele dubiosen Keysellern in den Rachen schieben und zugleich, mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, das treiben von Helerei und Schwarzmärkten unterstützen, sind und bleiben für mich DEPPEN!



Straycatsfan schrieb:


> für soviel Dummheit und Ignoranz bekommt der Hobby AFDler ein like von mir.


..und DU wirfst mir Polemik und Diskriminierung vor? Schei* Doppelmoralist!



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Genau, weil jemand mit geringen Einkommen ja auch kein Recht auf Freizeit hat und nicht wie Menschen mit besseren Einkommen Freizeit benötigt.


Ja genau, weil PC Spiele spielen auch die einzige Freizeitbeschäftigung auf diesen Planeten ist. 
Ich habe niemanden das generelle Recht auf Freizeit abjudiziert, das ist auch gar nicht meine Absicht!



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man sollte sich halt fragen warum man arbeitet, arbeitet man noch um leben zu können, oder lebt man schon nur noch um zu arbeiten.


Es geht doch nicht darum immer nur zu arbeiten sondern darum in dieser verfi**ten kapitalistisch orientierten Welt (die sie in den meisten Regionen dieser Welt leider nun mal ist!), etwas zu tun womit man vernünftig seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten kann. Ob man dafür nun jemanden in den Anus kriecht oder selbständig und aus eigenen Interesse etwas aufbaut womit das Möglich ist, ist doch jedem selbst überlassen.
Egal wie man sich entscheidet, es hat eben alles seine Vor- und Nachteile, kommt halt immer auf die Perspektive an.
Wer sich für ein minimalistisches Leben entscheidet hat ganz sicher andere Interessen als seine Zeit mit billigen PC Spielen aus dubiosen Keyshops zu verspielen.

Ich grenze jetzt mal explizit diejenigen aus denen das so aufgrund unverschuldeter Situationen nicht Möglich ist, nicht das wieder so ein Dummschwätzer daherkommt und mir irgendwelche Schwachsinn unterstellt.


----------



## Terracresta (8. Mai 2017)

Hab da noch nie gekauft. Nur bei MMOGA, wobei die nicht immer günstiger sind als im Laden. Gibt in Elektronikmärkten teilweise bessere Angebote als bei Steam oder GameStop (eine Etage niedriger) zur selben Zeit. Da ich nix zu verschenken habe, achte ich natürlich auf den Preis, aber bin bei Online-Händlern vorsichtig. In nem britischen Laden haben wir im März FFXV für 22 Pfund neu erstanden, während es bei GameStop noch 50€ gebraucht kostet.



CiD schrieb:


> Die "geiz ist geil" Mentalität scheint bei einigen offensichtlich zur Totalverblödung geführt zu haben.



Vor allen bei Arbeitgebern... Ursache -> Wirkung und so. Fachangestellte mit 6€ die Stunde abspeisen, während man Millionen scheffelt, nur weil man es sich leisten kann, da der Arbeitsmarkt in der Region tot ist (so tatsächlich geschehen).
Die Großunternehmen produzieren auch nicht ohne Grund vermehrt in Niedriglohnländern. Gewinnmaximierung und so. Die Personen, an welche die Gewinne dann ausgeschüttet werden, "verschwenden" sicher nicht mal einen Gedanken daran, ob ordentliche Löhne gezahlt werden und wie die Arbeitsbedingungen sind, egal ob hier oder im Ausland.

Nur mal so als Beispiel, Fachinformatiker Einstiegsgehalt bei Unternehmen X:
1600€, 5 Wochenarbeitstage a 8h täglich, bei durchschnittlich 21,7 Arbeitstagen im Monat = 9,20 die Stunde. Dazu kommen aber zahllose unbezahlte Überstunden, welche er auch nicht abfeiern kann, was laut Gesetz sogar in einem bestimmten Maße erlaubt ist. Durchschnittlich eine Überstunde pro Tag kommt durchaus hin, da sogar unbezahlte Wochenend- und Heimarbeit. Wären wir rein rechnerisch bei 8,19€ (1600/21,7/9=8,19) die Stunde in einer Position, welche stressig ist und bei der er viel Verantwortung trägt. Schon wurde durch sein Festgehalt sogar der Mindestlohn ausgehebelt.

"Das Einstiegsgehalt als Fachinformatiker kann jedoch deutschlandweit zwischen 31.992 Euro (minimal) und 53.319 Euro (maximal) pro Jahr schwanken." Zitat von Absolventa.de - guter Witz.

Mir wurden auch schon Vollzeitstellen mit 5,53€ Stundenlohn angeboten, als ich Student war und nen Nebenjob suchte. Flexibel, sprich immer sprungbereit hätte ich auch sein sollen. Dazu wollten die 2x 8+ Stunden Probearbeit.


----------



## MuhOo (8. Mai 2017)

Mir wurden schon einige keys auf Steam entfernt, leider merkt man das immer erst wenn man die Spiele zocken will und sie weg sind


----------



## Cleriker999 (8. Mai 2017)

Ein PC kostet in der Anschaffung schon meistens das 3 bis 4 fache einer Konsole, sollen sie dort doch den vollpreis zahlen, ich seh überhaupt nicht ein irgendwelche vollpreise zu bezhalen das ist ja schließlich auch ein kaufgrund für nen pc und dazu ist es auch meistens so das sie oft genug spiele nur für die Konsolen gut optimieren und am Pc bekommt man ein spiel mit schlechten ports oda wie das heißt, also schlecht für pc optimiert darum ist es gut so wie es ist und da brauchen sie auch gar ned dumm rummzujammern das ein paar leute sich keys kaufen!


----------



## Mitabula (8. Mai 2017)

cvzone schrieb:


> "Hi, wir bieten extra ne Versicherung an, wenn ihr von unseren Plattformverkäufern betrogen werdet oder Keys gesperrt werden, aber hey, das konnten wir ja vorher gar nicht wissen, alles seriös..."
> 
> Und das mit der VAT ist auch nen Witz. Als ob G2A Mehrwertsteuer abführen würde, die kassieren die sicherlich einfach selbst ein.



Beweise?


----------



## Unrockstar85 (8. Mai 2017)

clange schrieb:


> Kann das mal jemand verifizieren mit den geklauten Spielen? Habe bislang auch immer schön brav per Steam gekauft, aber bei manchen Titeln fühl ich mich da abgezockt.



Es gibt genug Seriöse Vergleichsportale und über MMOGA, Gamesplanet und wie sie alle heißen habe ich auch noch NIE einen Key gesperrt bekommen. Ich finde das Thema G2A wird sehr sehr hochgekocht, hier fehlen Schlichtweg Zahlen die das bestätigen was die Industrie bemängelt. 
Klar wenn man einen Key mit Regionlock hat dann kann man schonmal eben aufs Maul fallen, aber da gabs bei G2A ja auch ne Absicherung. 
Insofern ist G2A eben Kapitalismus, und die Kunden wollen alles billig, wie Oldboy schon sagte. Hauptsache günstig und die Konsequenzen will keiner gekannt haben.



Terracresta schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Beispiel, Fachinformatiker Einstiegsgehalt bei Unternehmen X:
> 1600€, 5 Wochenarbeitstage a 8h täglich, bei durchschnittlich 21,7 Arbeitstagen im Monat = 9,20 die Stunde. Dazu kommen aber zahllose unbezahlte Überstunden, welche er auch nicht abfeiern kann, was laut Gesetz sogar in einem bestimmten Maße erlaubt ist. Durchschnittlich eine Überstunde pro Tag kommt durchaus hin, da sogar unbezahlte Wochenend- und Heimarbeit. Wären wir rein rechnerisch bei 8,19€ (1600/21,7/9=8,19) die Stunde in einer Position, welche stressig ist und bei der er viel Verantwortung trägt. Schon wurde durch sein Festgehalt sogar der Mindestlohn ausgehebelt.


Vollkommen Richtig, dummerweise glauben diese Leute an das Märchen von: Sei froh dass du Überhaupt Arbeit hast. Ich würde nicht mehr aus dem Haus gehen wenn ich nicht einen gewissen Lohn bekomme.


----------



## Anchorage (8. Mai 2017)

Ich nenne dieses Konzept von günstig in einem anderen Land kaufen Globalisierung.
Ich nutze das System für mich wie Firmen nun mal auch. Die verändern ihren Standort in ein 
Billiglohnland und verkaufen die waren hier trotzdem für das gleiche Geld. 
Und das sehe ich nicht ein, wieso sollte ich mehr Zahlen wenn die Firmen sparen ?


----------



## Roli (8. Mai 2017)

Am interessantesten bei diesen Diskussionen sind die zwei Fraktionen der Weltverbesserer (danach aber erstmal n Kaffee trinken und mit dem Handy seinen Freunden erzählen, was für Idioten sich hier im Forum rumtreiben) und die der reflexhaften CEO-Guardians (Mindestlohn erhöhen? Was soll dann nur aus den armen Firmenchefs werden?! Vorteile und Möglichkeiten der Globalisierung auch an den Endverbraucher durchreichen? - Und wie sollen die dann ihre zweite Yacht bezahlen?!)

Und wann wurde eigentlich der letzte G2A- Key bei jemandem gesperrt? habe darüber schon Jahre nichts mehr gehört...


----------



## Nosi (8. Mai 2017)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Ich nenne dieses Konzept von günstig in einem anderen Land kaufen Globalisierung.
> Ich nutze das System für mich wie Firmen nun mal auch. Die verändern ihren Standort in ein
> Billiglohnland und verkaufen die waren hier trotzdem für das gleiche Geld.
> Und das sehe ich nicht ein, wieso sollte ich mehr Zahlen wenn die Firmen sparen ?



ach quatsch, sowas gibt es doch nicht. nirgends. 

hier werden einfach nur Kreditkarten geklaut und chinesenkinder misshandelt.

und alle die solche keys kaufen unterstützen das und sind kriminell


----------



## OriginalOrigin (8. Mai 2017)

Cleriker999 schrieb:


> Ein PC kostet in der Anschaffung schon meistens das 3 bis 4 fache einer Konsole, sollen sie dort doch den vollpreis zahlen, ich seh überhaupt nicht ein irgendwelche vollpreise zu bezhalen das ist ja schließlich auch ein kaufgrund für nen pc und dazu ist es auch meistens so das sie oft genug spiele nur für die Konsolen gut optimieren und am Pc bekommt man ein spiel mit schlechten ports oda wie das heißt, also schlecht für pc optimiert darum ist es gut so wie es ist und da brauchen sie auch gar ned dumm rummzujammern das ein paar leute sich keys kaufen!




Ich weiß nicht ob ich mich mit dem Gedankengut anfreunden  kann, wenn man gerne viel Geld für teure Hardware  ausgibt, aber an der Stelle wo es wirklich wichtig ist Geld spart, und zwar bei den Videospielen.  Gerade wenn man Gaming am PC als  Hobby hat.


----------



## sethdiabolos (8. Mai 2017)

Mitabula schrieb:


> Beweise?



Der Käuferschutz für einen Extraaufschlag (G2A-Shield) ist bekannt. Das heißt, dass sie davon ausgehen, dass eine Menge Keys nicht auf legalem Weg auf die Plattform gefunden haben, sonst wäre das auch nicht automatisch angewählt (was ich glaube auch nicht erlaubt ist). Die Mehrwertsteuer kann man insofern einfach umgehen, indem man ein anderes Land anwählt. Somit ist das auf keinem Fall etwas Verbindliches und Nachvollziehbares für den Gesetzgeber. Wo das Geld hinfließt bestimmt alleinig G2A.



Nosi schrieb:


> ach quatsch, sowas gibt es doch nicht. nirgends.
> 
> hier werden einfach nur Kreditkarten geklaut und chinesenkinder misshandelt.
> 
> und alle die solche keys kaufen unterstützen das und sind kriminell



Gilt auch für jeden, der bei Primark einkäuft, oder meinetwegen jedes Jahr ein neues Smartphone aus China (betrifft fast jeden Anbieter) benötigt.


----------



## Nosi (8. Mai 2017)

OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich mich mit dem Gedankengut anfreunden  kann, wenn man gerne viel Geld für teure Hardware  ausgibt, aber an der Stelle wo es wirklich wichtig ist Geld spart, und zwar bei den Videospielen.  Gerade wenn man Gaming am PC als  Hobby hat.



auch die teure Hardware kauft man nicht im teuersten shop.

ich hab es immer so gehalten dass ich spiele die mir wirklich den vollen preis wert waren mir in der box zugelegt habe. nun sind das nicht besonders viele spiele.
aber selbst wenn, kriegt man heute nur noch ne poplige Plastikhülle mit nem zettel drin. also kann ich mir auch einen key im Internet kaufen. ich sehe einfach keinen grund warum ich mir jetzt den teuren kaufen soll. am ende krieg ich das selbe.

außerdem würde ich ohne die biligen preise die hälfte der spiele einfach gar nicht kaufen, weil sie mir kein vollpreis wert sind. und ob gar nicht kaufen besser ist als im keyshop, das müssen unsere Weltverbesserer entscheiden


----------



## Malkolm (8. Mai 2017)

Also alle Keys die ich von G2A bisher bezogen habe waren abfotographiert von Verpackungen mit kyrillischen Schriftzeichen


----------



## sethdiabolos (8. Mai 2017)

Nosi schrieb:


> auch die teure Hardware kauft man nicht im teuersten shop.
> 
> ich hab es immer so gehalten dass ich spiele die mir wirklich den vollen preis wert waren mir in der box zugelegt habe. nun sind das nicht besonders viele spiele.
> aber selbst wenn, kriegt man heute nur noch ne poplige Plastikhülle mit nem zettel drin. also kann ich mir auch einen key im Internet kaufen. ich sehe einfach keinen grund warum ich mir jetzt den teuren kaufen soll. am ende krieg ich das selbe.
> ...



Ganz ärgerlich ist es bei Sammler-Editionen. Die sind eigentlich wertlos. Den enthaltenen Merchandise bekommt man inzwischen auf diversen Handelsbörsen nachgeschmissen oder man kann sie direkt beim Händler/Hersteller kaufen. Der Key ist in einigen Jahren vielleicht nicht mehr funktional, das kann man ja nicht sicherstellen.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Mai 2017)

CiD schrieb:


> Es geht doch nicht darum immer nur zu arbeiten sondern darum in dieser verfi**ten kapitalistisch orientierten Welt (die sie in den meisten Regionen dieser Welt leider nun mal ist!), etwas zu tun womit man vernünftig seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten kann. Ob man dafür nun jemanden in den Anus kriecht oder selbständig und aus eigenen Interesse etwas aufbaut womit das Möglich ist, ist doch jedem selbst überlassen.
> Egal wie man sich entscheidet, es hat eben alles seine Vor- und Nachteile, kommt halt immer auf die Perspektive an.
> Wer sich für ein minimalistisches Leben entscheidet hat ganz sicher andere Interessen als seine Zeit mit billigen PC Spielen aus dubiosen Keyshops zu verspielen.
> 
> Ich grenze jetzt mal explizit diejenigen aus denen das so aufgrund unverschuldeter Situationen nicht Möglich ist, nicht das wieder so ein Dummschwätzer daherkommt und mir irgendwelche Schwachsinn unterstellt.



Ja, nur leider sieht diese kapitalistische Welt es nunmal nicht vor das jeder gut bezahlte Arbeit hat, nicht mal die Mehrheit. Selbst wen du davon ausgehst das jeder Mensch in diesem System eine Bildung auf Universitätsniveau hat und einen Notendurchschnitt von 1,0 wird die Mehrheit der Menschen trotzdem schlecht bezahlte Jobs bekommen, schlicht weil es nunmal immer jemanden in diesem System gibt der der gelackmeierte ist, der den Müll wegräumen muss, der putzt, der auf dem Bau ackern muss, der dir die Haare schneidet, die Fische fängt die wir essen, Möbel schlept, usw.
Im Grunde ist die Aussage über den Kapitalismus, das wer sich genug anstrengt / lernt, auch einen gut bezahlten Job bekommt eine zimliche Augenwischerei / Lüge.
Es mag einige Fälle geben wo das stimmt, das auch jemand ohne Vitamin B nur durch seine eigene Leistung eine wirklich gute Stelle ergatert, aber das sind oft Leute die entweder extrem begabt, charismatisch sind und extrem viel Glück hatten.
Für die Mehrheit der Menschen ist anständig bezahlte Arbeit ein Kampf um knappe Ressourcen und täglich verlieren ihn auch Menschen die gut qualifiziert sind (siehe China / Foxcon z.B.)...

Das soll natürlich nicht heißen das man nicht etwas für seine Bildung tun sollte, die ist nunmal der absolute Grundbaustein um überhaupt auch nur den Hauch einer Chance zu haben vieleicht mal eine halbwegs anständig bezahlte Arbeit zu bekommen, keine Garantie, aber es ist halt ein Trugschluss zu  glauben nur weil jemand schlecht bezahlt wird ist auch seine Bildung schlecht. 



CiD schrieb:


> Egal wie man sich entscheidet, es hat eben alles seine Vor- und Nachteile, kommt halt immer auf die Perspektive an.
> Wer sich für ein minimalistisches Leben entscheidet hat ganz sicher andere Interessen als seine Zeit mit billigen PC Spielen aus dubiosen Keyshops zu verspielen.



Und du bestimmst dann das er diese anderen Interessen haben muss und nicht trotzdem gerne mal am PC spielt? Soll ja auch Menschen geben denen reicht ein 400 Dollar / Euro PC alle 3 bis 5 Jahre zum spielen und das kann sich sogar mit etwas vom Mund absparen und einschränken unter Umständen ein ALG II Empfänger hier, die Friseurin, oder der schlecht bezahlte Werksarbeiter in China leisten.
Und natürlich wird die Person dann nicht noch ein Spiel für 50 Dollar / Euro kaufen, weil dann würde sie vieleicht im Jahr 1 oder 2 Spiele spielen können, sondern die kauft dann natürlich im Key-Shop, wo sie evt. nur 75% bis 25% des üblichen Marktpreises für das Spiel bezahlt.



CiD schrieb:


> Ich grenze jetzt mal explizit diejenigen aus denen das so aufgrund unverschuldeter Situationen nicht Möglich ist, nicht das wieder so ein Dummschwätzer daherkommt und mir irgendwelche Schwachsinn unterstellt.



Den Schwachsinn hast du selbst geschrieben, da braucht es keine "Dummschwätzer" die dir etwas unterstellen... 



			
				CiD schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ihn schon als Depp sehen. Er [_Anm.: der Mensch mit geringen Einkommen_] sollte seine Zeit lieber damit verbringen einen besseren Job/Einkommen zu bekommen anstatt sie vor dem PC zu verspielen.


----------



## OField (8. Mai 2017)

azzih schrieb:


> Nix verwerfliches dabei, wenn der Kunde auch endlich mal die Vorteile der globalen Märkte für sich nutzt und dies nicht nur die Firmen tun.


Was heißt hier "endlich" und "mal", du kaufst sonst alles nur Made in Germany oder wie?


----------



## Fossi777 (8. Mai 2017)

Solche Aussagen können nur von Leuten kommen, die das nie erlebt haben. Wenn ein Unternehmen das Milliaren Gewinne macht, es "nötig" hat Hartz4 Sklavenarbeiter für 1 Eur pro Std zu  beschäftigen, 
und nach nem halben Jahr wieder feuert um neue Sklavenarbeiter vom Amt zu bekommen, weiss man wo die Reise hingeht. Andere haben mittlerwele  drei Jobs  um über die Runden zu kommen. 
Wenn ich sehe dass ein Bekannter 40 Std pro Woche arbeitet, und sich dann trotzdem noch 2 Wochen vor Monatsende die leeren Pfanddosen  abholt, läuft dann nicht irgend etwas falsch ?
Deine Bildung hilft dir herzlich wenig, wenn du das doppelte oder dreifache kostest, wie ein Hartz4 Sklavenarbeiter. Klar kann man sofort einen Job finden wenn man will, nur anständig Leben kannst du davon nicht.


----------



## OField (8. Mai 2017)

@Fossi777

willst du etwa sagen, es gab keine Armut und Niedriglohnarbeiter vor der Globalisierung? Manche Leute haben echt eine romantische Vorstellung der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Anchorage (8. Mai 2017)

Nosi schrieb:


> ach quatsch, sowas gibt es doch nicht. nirgends.
> 
> hier werden einfach nur Kreditkarten geklaut und chinesenkinder misshandelt.
> 
> und alle die solche keys kaufen unterstützen das und sind kriminell



Hast du Nike schuhe oder etwas von Adidas vielleicht irgendwas von einer anderen Marke? Vielleicht irgendwelche Medikamente ? Ein Smartphone wirst du sicherlich auch haben. 
Und vor einem Computer sitzt vermutlich gerade auch. Wenn ja bist du mindestens genauso Kriminell. Genauso wie jeder hier mich, eingeschlossen.
Da werden die kleinen Asiatischen Kinder noch mehr misshandelt. Willkommen in der Welt der Kindersklaverei.
Eigentlich so gut wie alles an Bekleidung,Technik und andere Luxus Artikel werden von kleinen Asiatischen Kindern hergestellt. Wenn die Kinder in Indien durch Gift-brühe (Insektizide) laufen nur um Baumwolle anzupflanzen, das alles ist Kriminell.  
Aber darüber denken die meisten nicht nach. Aber Key,s die gestohlen wurden oder von geklauten Kreditkarten (wo man das Geld sowieso wiederbekommt) gekauft wurden sind ja viel schlimmer. Dabei wird niemand verletzt oder getötet durch die Arbeit. 
Das ist das Konzept der Globalisierung, gewinn auf kosten anderer.  Schön das dass endlich mal verstanden wird.

Darüber sollte mal jeder nachdenken den mehr als traurig ist das schon.


----------



## Fossi777 (8. Mai 2017)

Damit wollte ich nur sagen dass die wenigen Leute, die das Glück hatten in der heutigen Zeit einen gut bezahlen Job zu ergattern, nicht davon ausgehen sollten, dass das die Regel ist. 
Klar gab es Sklavenarbeiter früher auch, heisst aber nicht dass das der richtige Weg ist. Und spätestens nach der Einführung von Hartz 4 sind wir wieder genau da angekommen.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Mai 2017)

Dumme Frage an alle, die das "System" kagge finden, da es Gewinner und Verlierer im System gibt: 

Was wäre denn für Euch die Alternative für ein besseres System? Ehrliche Frage. Und zwar unter der leider faktischen Vorgabe, dass es einen Mangel an Ressourcen (Energie, Rohstoffe usw.) gibt.


----------



## Mitabula (8. Mai 2017)

Richtig, du gehst aus



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Der Käuferschutz für einen Extraaufschlag (G2A-Shield) ist bekannt. Das heißt, dass sie davon ausgehen, dass eine Menge Keys nicht auf legalem Weg auf die Plattform gefunden haben, sonst wäre das auch nicht automatisch angewählt (was ich glaube auch nicht erlaubt ist). Die Mehrwertsteuer kann man insofern einfach umgehen, indem man ein anderes Land anwählt. Somit ist das auf keinem Fall etwas Verbindliches und Nachvollziehbares für den Gesetzgeber. Wo das Geld hinfließt bestimmt alleinig G2A.
> 
> 
> 
> Gilt auch für jeden, der bei Primark einkäuft, oder meinetwegen jedes Jahr ein neues Smartphone aus China (betrifft fast jeden Anbieter) benötigt.


----------



## Anchorage (8. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Dumme Frage an alle, die das "System" kagge finden, da es Gewinner und Verlierer im System gibt:
> 
> Was wäre denn für Euch die Alternative für ein besseres System? Ehrliche Frage. Und zwar unter der leider faktischen Vorgabe, dass es einen Mangel an Ressourcen (Energie, Rohstoffe usw.) gibt.



Es gibt keine bessere Alternative als den Kapitalismus bzw. freie Marktwirtschaft. Komunismus hat damals nicht funktioniert und er wird wieder nicht Funktionieren. So Idealistisch ist die Menschheit nun mal nicht als das es funktionieren könnte.
Man sehe allein die Kriege die es gibt und auch weiterhin geben wird. Für Sozialismus müssten alle Menschen an einem Strang ziehen und wie Utopisch das ist könnt ihr euch sicherlich alle denken. Globalisierung und Kapitalismus haben ihre Vor und Nachteile.
Vorteile für uns und nachteile für andere. Kommt drauf an bei wem man sich am ende dazu zählt. Auf der Straße Leben muss heute keiner mehr, und was zu essen kriegt man auch zumindest hier. Sieht für mich nach einem klaren Gewinn aus.

Was kann ich als Geringverdiener tun als im C&A einzukaufen oder die billigen Lebensmittel zu kaufen? Leisten kann ich mir einen hohen Standart nicht. Vollpreistitel erst recht nicht. Aber ich beschwäre mich nicht. Denn man lebt nur an wenigen Orten so gut wie hier.
Ich habe alles was ich brauch, und bin somit Glücklich. Ich werde mich selber nicht in eine Depression hineinreden oder denken. Für meinen Rechner habe ich gespart und musste keine Konsequenzen fürchten als ich mir die sachen kaufte. Meistens ist es aber so das die Mentalität von "Will haben jetzt sofort" besteht. 
Wenn das eben nicht geht sucht man die Schuld bei anderen statt selber etwas zurück zu legen. Die meisten Menschen sehen aber nur das schlechte, weil es eben mehr auffällt. Die ansicht auf die Welt ist sehr verschoben bei einigen. Meine vermutlich auch denn wir alle denken nicht gleich, sowie die Erlebnisse sind verschieden.


----------



## Malkolm (8. Mai 2017)

Fossi777 schrieb:


> Damit wollte ich nur sagen dass die wenigen Leute, die das Glück hatten in der heutigen Zeit einen gut bezahlen Job zu ergattern, nicht davon ausgehen sollten, dass das die Regel ist.



Also das sehe ich vollkommen anders. Alle meine Absolventen der letzten ~5 Jahre wurden hatten eher das Problem, dass sie sich nicht entscheiden konnten welches Jobangebot sie annehmen wollten.
Die Wirtschaft brummt und die Firmen investieren in Personal wie schon seit 2005 nicht mehr. Mit guter (Aus-)Bildung stehen einem in Deutschland wirklich alle Türen offen.

Wer in diesen Zeiten als gut ausgebildeter Berufseinsteiger keinen Job bekommt, sollte eventuell etwas an sich oder seinem Auftreten ändern. Eine professionelle Bewerbungsberatung hilft da wirklich Wunder!


----------



## Unrockstar85 (8. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Dumme Frage an alle, die das "System" kagge finden, da es Gewinner und Verlierer im System gibt:
> 
> Was wäre denn für Euch die Alternative für ein besseres System? Ehrliche Frage. Und zwar unter der leider faktischen Vorgabe, dass es einen Mangel an Ressourcen (Energie, Rohstoffe usw.) gibt.



Ich mach mal nen Vorschlag:
Soziale Marktwirtschaft:
Mindestlöhne in der EU
Mindeststeuersatz
Maximaler Verdienst für Führungskärfte (wie in Frankreich und Spanien gerne gemacht wird)
Kompletter Entfall des Bankgeheimnisses und
Ratifizierung der Anti Korruptionscharta
Wegfall der Zeitarbeit
Einführung einer EU (wenn nicht sogar Weltweiten) Mindestversorgung
BGE (Bedinungsloses Grundeinkommen)

Kapitalismus kann man vermutlich nicht abschaffen und Sozialismus funktioniert nicht in allem Bereichen.  Wenn man aber Grade die 60% WeltGuthaben die derzeit 8 Menschen innehaben fairer teilt könnte man zumindest die Arm/Reich Schere entschärfen.
Das schöne am Kapitalismus ist, dass er Endlich ist  Und wir steuern derzeit drauf zu, mit 180 Sachen


----------



## Grestorn (8. Mai 2017)

@Anchorage

Ich bin ganz Deiner Meinung, einfach weil der Mensch ist wie er ist - evolutionär hat man sich dann durchgesetzt, wenn man im Wettbewerb mit anderen am Ende gewonnen hat. Und das ist in unseren Genen verankert. Da gehört auch so etwas wie Sozialverhalten, Gemeinschaftsbewustsein usw. dazu, denn die Gemeinschaft ist stärker als der einzelne (was sich auch evolutionär deutlich ausgewirkt und damit auf unsere Gene eingewirkt hat), aber am Ende ist sich jeder selbst der Nächste. 

Und deswegen, weil der Mensch keine Biene und kein Borg ist, funktioniert ein Kommunismus, wo jeder die eigenen Bedürfnisse denen der Allgemeinheit unterordnet, eben für den Menschen nicht. 

Und deswgen nochmal meine Frage an alle die, die das "System" ablehnen: Was hättet ihr denn gerne statt dessen? Nur wer sich diese Frage stellt und zu einer realistischen Antwort kommt, den kann ich in dieser Diskssuion ernst nehmen. 

Das heißt nicht, dass man nicht vieles an unserem System verbessern kann und muss. Aber der Grundsatz, dass es eben Wettbewerb gibt und damit immer auch Verlierer, das ist einfach Systemimmanent und Teil der menschlichen Natur.

/edit: 
@Unrockstar85: 
Verbessern kann man viel. Bei vielen Deiner Punkte stimme ich auch grundsätzlich zu. Nur eines auch immer bedenken: Es hat schon viele viele Ideen gegeben in der Vergangenheit, die erst mal sehr gut und logisch klangen und am Ende fatale Nebenwirkungen hatten. Das ist das Problem, es gibt leider keine Patentrezepte.


----------



## iBlogg (8. Mai 2017)

Jede Woche neues G2A Bashing...
mich nervt das inzwischen schon ein bisschen.

Jedes größere Online oder Offline-Magazin versucht die provokativste Headline zu kreieren.
Ich finde man muss auch mal sehen was der Keyseller G2A unternimmt um besser zu werden. G2A wächst immer weiter und entwickelt sich immer mehr vorwärts.

Ich bin G2A Kunde und hatte noch nie ein Problem mit einem Key oder Ärger mit G2A. 
Seit einiger Zeit nutze ich dazu noch das G2A Partnerprogramm G2A Goldmine - G2A Goldmine | Geld verdienen mit G2A - So geht's! und hatte dort ebenfalls noch nie ein Problem.

Man muss sich das mal genau überlegen!
Ein Keyseller (Onlineshop), der mit Problemen konfrontiert und von vielen Seiten attackiert wird bietet einen direkten Austausch an um Stellung zu beziehen und Probleme aus dem Weg zu räumen.
Alleine das verdient doch schon mal ein Daumen hoch oder nicht?

Aber da denkt vermutlich jeder anders. 
Insgesamt ist das Thema in den Kommentaren ja ganz schön abgeschwirrt zu Job und politischen Themen.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Mai 2017)

Bei G2A zu kaufen ist nun mal nichts anderes als das Ausnutzen der Bevölkerung von Billiglohnländern und gefährdet die Produktion von Vollpreistiteln. 

Wem beides egal ist, der soll bei G2A einkaufen. Da mir beides nicht egal ist, kaufe ich nicht bei Keyresellern ein, die nicht ihren Sitz in Deutschland haben (wie z.B. Gamesrocket).


----------



## Echo321 (8. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Bei G2A zu kaufen ist nun mal nichts anderes als das Ausnutzen der Bevölkerung von Billiglohnländern und gefährdet die Produktion von Vollpreistiteln.
> 
> Wem beides egal ist, der soll bei G2A einkaufen. Da mir beides nicht egal ist, kaufe ich nicht bei Keyresellern ein, die nicht ihren Sitz in Deutschland haben (wie z.B. Gamesrocket).



Globalisierung ja aber nicht für den Kunden (Zitat eines anderen PCGHW Nutzers).
Die Hersteller wechseln schon länger in Billiglohnländer, schließen alte Studios usw. um ihre Gewinne zu maximieren. Das ein Produkt in der Herstellung immer weniger kostet (gilt für alles) kommt beim Kunden nur selten an. Wieso sollte ich mich also nicht von globalen Angeboten bedienen und so den günstigsten Preis für mich rausschlagen ? Der Hersteller verdient in jedem Fall, ob das Produkt nun in Russland oder in Deutschland verkauft wird.

Das Thema an sich ist schwierig und denn leider wird es mit der Globalisierung übertrieben und jeder von uns unterstützt irgendwo die Ausbeutung von Menschen. Ein eindeutiges "Richtig" oder "Falsch" gibt es hier nicht.


----------



## Nosi (8. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Bei G2A zu kaufen ist nun mal nichts anderes als das Ausnutzen der Bevölkerung von Billiglohnländern und gefährdet die Produktion von Vollpreistiteln.
> 
> Wem beides egal ist, der soll bei G2A einkaufen. Da mir beides nicht egal ist, kaufe ich nicht bei Keyresellern ein, die nicht ihren Sitz in Deutschland haben (wie z.B. Gamesrocket).



also ich kann wirklich nur hoffen du tust noch mehr, als unsere ach so armen Publisher zu retten und auf keyreseller zu verzichten, um die welt zu verbessern


----------



## HyperBeast (8. Mai 2017)

Gute Spiele kauft man zum Vollpreis bei mir z.B. Dark Souls oder Assetto Corsa samt DLCs. Nur das Hauptproblem, die meisten Spiele erscheinen als Beta und bereits vor Start werden auch noch DLC's und Season Pass angekündigt. Da hört der Spaß dann irgendwann auf. Letztens The Division als Key erworben, scheint jetzt in Version 1.60 endlich spielbar zu sein. Da es Spaß macht habe ich mir mit einem Kollegen den Season Pass gegönnt. Wenn ich allerdings so lese wie die Ursprungsversion gelaufen ist, dann wird mir übel.

Wer wird heutzutage nicht ausgenutzt ?


----------



## Grestorn (8. Mai 2017)

Echo321 schrieb:


> Globalisierung ja aber nicht für den Kunden (Zitat eines anderen PCGHW Nutzers).



Wie ich im Nachbarthread schon mal geschrieben habe, ist die leidige Behauptung, von der Globalisierung würden nur die großen Konzerne profitieren, nichts als ein bequemes, morlisch weiches Illusionskissen. 

Natürlich profitieren an allererster Stelle ALLE Einwohner der Industrie-Länder von der Globalisierung - denn sie bekommen die Waren entsprechend billig und leben in Saus und Braus. Und, noch etwas weiter gedacht, profitieren auch die "ausgenutzten" Länder mittel- und langfristig. Bei allen Nachteilen der Globalisierung (die ich im anderen Thread beschrieben habe und hier nicht wiederholen möchte) sollte man das nicht vergessen. 

Einerseits auf die ach so böse Globalisierung schimpfen und dann andererseits bei asiastischen Keyshops zu kaufen ist in höchstem Maße heuchlerisch.



Nosi schrieb:


> also ich kann wirklich nur hoffen du tust noch mehr, als unsere ach so armen Publisher zu retten und auf keyreseller zu verzichten, um die welt zu verbessern



Ich will nicht die Welt retten, aber zumindest nicht aktiv daran mitarbeiten, dass eines meiner zentralen Hobbies vor die Hunde geht.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Mai 2017)

Ich frage mich aber schon, in wie weit Keys von Keysellern, die Menschen der ärmeren Bevölkerungsteile in Entwicklungs- und Schwellenländern ausnutzen. Der Weg hinkt für mich irgendwie, oder müssen die Keys auf Feldern geerntet werden?


----------



## Grestorn (8. Mai 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich frage mich aber schon, in wie weit Keys von Keysellern, die Menschen der ärmeren Bevölkerungsteile in Entwicklungs- und Schwellenländern ausnutzen. Der Weg hinkt für mich irgendwie, oder müssen die Keys auf Feldern geerntet werden?



Weil die Preise dort nur deswegen so billig sind, weil sie sonst von den Leuten nicht bezahlt werden könnten. Wenn das von den Leuten aus reichen Ländern für sich ausgenutzt wird, bleibt den Publishern nichts anderes übrig, als den Preis weltweit auf einem hohen Niveau gleichzuschalten und auf regionale Unterschiede zu verzichten. Dann kann sich in den armen Ländern keiner mehr so was leisten.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Mai 2017)

Dafür muss ich nicht bis nach Indien, in Europa haben wir bei vielen Dingen auch unterschiedliche Preise, was logisch ist bei den unterschiedlichen Kaufkräften. 

Kein Unternehmer wird deswegen die Preise auf das selbe Niveau bringen, damit schrumpft nur der Umsatz.


Finde aber der Globalisierung anhand dessen einen Strick zu ziehen etwas weit hergeholt. Der Unternehmer richtet den Preis nicht anhand der kleinstmöglichen oder größtmöglichen Kaufkraft in einem Land aus. Man will ja, je nach Produkt, die meisten Menschen erreichen bei aktzeptabler Marge.


----------



## Grestorn (8. Mai 2017)

Wenn es am Ende mehr einbringt, alles zu einem Preis zu verkaufen, weil sonst alle nur noch den billigeren Preis zahlen, dann wird der Unternehmer auf den billigeren Preis verzichten, denn der macht dann eben *NICHT* mehr Umsatz. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Birdy84 (8. Mai 2017)

iBlogg schrieb:


> Ich bin G2A Kunde und hatte noch nie ein Problem mit einem Key oder Ärger mit G2A.


Du nicht, aber die Entwickler/ Publisher, die unter Rückbuchungen von Kredikartenzahlungen, wegen Diebstahl, leiden. Denn diese müssen trotzdem die 30% des Verkaufspreises an Valve und die anderen DRM-Anbieter abdrücken.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Bei G2A zu kaufen ist nun mal nichts anderes als  das Ausnutzen der Bevölkerung von Billiglohnländern und gefährdet die  Produktion von Vollpreistiteln.


Meinst du es ändert sich in den angesprochenen Ländern nennenswert etwas, wenn keiner mehr bei G2A kaufen würde?

Was die angesprochene "Geiz ist geil"-Mentalität von Kunden angeht, verstehe ich den negativen Beigeschmack nicht. Wenn Firmen wie Intel und nVidia (um mal in der IT-Welt zu bleiben) Rekordgewinne durch abstruse Preise einfahren, wird von vielen Verständnis gezeigt und auf das Gewinnstreben von Firmen hingewiesen. Wenn der Kunde nun einen Weg findet Geld zu sparen, wird er, hier im Forum von anderen Konsumenten(!), als "geizig" tituliert. Ich finde diese Sichtweise auf zweierlei Arten wahnsinnig verdreht


----------



## Nosi (8. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Weil die Preise dort nur deswegen so billig sind, weil sie sonst von den Leuten nicht bezahlt werden könnten. Wenn das von den Leuten aus reichen Ländern für sich ausgenutzt wird, bleibt den Publishern nichts anderes übrig, als den Preis weltweit auf einem hohen Niveau gleichzuschalten und auf regionale Unterschiede zu verzichten. Dann kann sich in den armen Ländern keiner mehr so was leisten.



dazu müsste man erstmal klären ob die preise bei denen billig sind oder bei uns teuer.

und die Publisher sind doch nicht blöd und haben das längst einkalkuliert. und wie gesagt, ich hätte nicht halb so viel spiele wenn ich 60 euro für jedes spiel zahlen müsste. ich glaub nicht wirklich dran dass ein Publisher dadurch so viel Geld verliert, sonst hätte man wahrscheinlich auch längst schon etwas dagegen unternommen


----------



## DemonX (8. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn es am Ende mehr einbringt, alles zu einem Preis zu verkaufen, weil sonst alle nur noch den billigeren Preis zahlen, dann wird der Unternehmer auf den billigeren Preis verzichten, denn der macht dann eben *NICHT* mehr Umsatz. Ganz einfach.



Das wird im Falle von Keys nicht passieren. Dazu ist die Anzahl derer die in Keystores kauft zu gering, und wird es dank solcher Meldungen auch bleiben. Da in diesem Fall die Produktion des einzelnen Keys nichts kostet, ist jeder weitere verkaufte Key quasi Gewinn. Andersrum ist es sehr wahrscheinlich dass ein Großteil derer die den billigen Key kaufen, diesen zum Vollpreis gar nicht kaufen würden. Ergo wäre ein "Weltpreis" für die Publisher wohl erher Kontraproduktiv.
Ich für meinen Fall kaufe regelmäßig bei Keystores, habe persönlich und im Bekanntenkreis da auch noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen. 

Und ja ich stimme dir in Sachen Globalisierung zu, unser recht guter Lebensstandard ist zu einem guten Teil auf der Ausbeutung der Niedriglohnbevölkerungen
aufgebaut (ein weiterer Teil durch Ausbeutung der Umwelt). Das wird sich auch nur durch weitere Automation mit gleichzeitiger billiger, (möglichst) grüner Energie sowie Abbau des ausufernden Spekulationsmarktes funktionieren. Und das sehe ich nicht in den nächsten paar Jahrzehnten.
Daher verteufle ich die Globalisierung nicht, sondern versuche sie zu nutzen wo ich nur kann. Über 80% der restlichen Menschheit versucht genau das gleiche (mal mehr, mal weniger Erfolgreich)


----------



## Grestorn (8. Mai 2017)

Nosi schrieb:


> dazu müsste man erstmal klären ob die preise bei denen billig sind oder bei uns teuer.



Da reicht doch ein Blick in die Geschichte: Computerspiele waren schon immer so teuer, wie sie heute sind (früher tatsächlich eher teurer, unter Einbeziehung des realen Geldwerts). Da wurden in Asien und Osteuropa gar keine Spiele legal verkauft, dort gab es - abgesehen von Konsolenspielen - ausschließlich illegale Kopien, an denen der Hersteller gar nichts verdient hat. Wenn überhaupt, so wurden Spiele dort in homöopathischen Mengen verkauft und der Markt war völlig uninteressant für die Publisher. 

Zusammen mit Steam, Onlinespielen und den damit verbundenen Kontenbindung, die die Nutzung illegaler Kopien erschweren, hat es sich für die Anbieter dann irgendwann doch rentiert, auch auf den schwierigen Märkten die Spiele im Original anzubieten. Entsprechend billiger zwar, sonst hätte man nichts verkauft, aber für den Publisher sind geringere Zusatzeinnahmen aus Asien besser als gar keine Einnahmen.

Wenn jetzt der Preis der Spiele weltweit auf das Niveau in Asien einbrechen würde, dann würde sich auf einmal auch der Umsatz für die Hersteller mehr als halbieren. Bevor man das erlaubt, geht man lieber wieder dazu über, auf den Asiatischen Markt ganz zu verzichten, bzw. den nur mit bestimmten Spielen zu bedenken, die im Westen eh uninteressant sind. 



Nosi schrieb:


> und die Publisher sind doch nicht blöd und haben das längst einkalkuliert. und wie gesagt, ich hätte nicht halb so viel spiele wenn ich 60 euro für jedes spiel zahlen müsste. ich glaub nicht wirklich dran dass ein Publisher dadurch so viel Geld verliert, sonst hätte man wahrscheinlich auch längst schon etwas dagegen unternommen



Im Moment ist es noch ein zwar großer aber überschaubarer Teil der Leute, die in Asien einkauft und die dem westlichen Markt verloren geht. Aber der Anteil wird immer größer und damit die Schmerzen und Einbußen immer heftiger. Irgendwann wirkt sich das nachhaltig auf die erzielbaren Einnahmen aus, und die Hersteller müssen entweder die Investitionen in neue Spiele drücken oder die Preise in Asien anheben. Welche andere Alternative sollte es noch geben?

Man wird doch heute sicher schon auf dem Schulhof als Vollidiot bezeichnet, wenn man den Vollpreis bei Steam zahlt, oder nicht? Was meinst Du, wie schnell die Menge, der ehrlichen Steam Käufer derart in den Keller geht, dass er keine Rolle mehr spielt?



DemonX schrieb:


> Das wird im Falle von Keys nicht passieren. Dazu ist die Anzahl derer die in Keystores kauft zu gering, und wird es dank solcher Meldungen auch bleiben.


Ich weiß nicht, wie Du zu diesem Schluss kommst. Wie immer geht der Mensch den Weg des geringsten Widerstands. Das war früher die Raubkopie und ist jetzt G2A. Der Unterschied ist für mich eher marginal (kein persönlicher Vorwurf, sondern einfach mal Tacheles). 

Ich kann die Globalisierung realistisch sehen und auch als notwendiges Übel für mein schönes Leben. Dennoch kann ich meinen wirklich kleinen Teil dazu beitragen, da wo ich es kann, so zu handeln, dass es durch mich nicht noch schlimmer wird. Das ändert natürlich am Ende gar nichts, aber wenn mehr so denken würden, dann würde sich vielleicht doch etwas ändern. So kann ich halt nur morgens besser in den Spiegel schauen und anderen Leute in den Foren mit meiner tollen "moralischen Überlegenheit" gehörig auf die Nerven gehen (Vorsicht, Selbstironie!).


----------



## Seeefe (8. Mai 2017)

Das auf Keys zu beziehen halte ich persönlich aber für maßlos übertrieben, wir reden immer noch von einem Luxusgut. 

Allgemein vermisse ich ja paar Zahlen, das meiste klang  jetzt sehr untermauert.


----------



## Straycatsfan (8. Mai 2017)

CiD schrieb:


> War klar das die "unmoralische" Keule kommt. Willst mir also erzählen, dass die von dir angesprochenen Gruppen (die ich von vornherein grundsätzlich dabei Ausklammere) die große Masse der Käuferschaft bei dubiosen und billigen Keyshops darstellt und für deren Erfolg verantwortlich ist?
> Anders kann ich mir deinen infantilen "Beitrag" nicht erklären. Glaubst wohl auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann und findest das Computer- und Kreditkartenbetrüger welche zwielichtige Plattformen wie G2A, die sich offensichtlich einen feuchten Kehricht für die Herkunft der gehandelten Ware interessieren (könnte ja den Profit schmälern),  für ihr kriminelles Handeln ausnutzen, noch dafür gestreichelt gehören weil sie Teilzeitarbeitern, chronisch Kranken und unverschuldeten Geringverdienern damit einen unschätzbaren Dienst erweisen?
> 
> Die "geiz ist geil" Mentalität scheint bei einigen offensichtlich zur Totalverblödung geführt zu haben.
> ...



Ich hatte unter anderem auch geschrieben dass ich G2A nicht gut heiße und mich frage warum PCGH denen hier ne Plattform gibt, ich es aber verstehe wenn niedrige Einkommen statt raubzukopieren günstig im Ausland kaufen, erwähnt war Südamerika, Nuuvem etwa über nen Buddy.

Das haste wohl überlesen und trotzdem ein hohes Einkommen trotz der Oberflächlichkeit und Unsachlichkeit, Kompliment, musst also echt aus der Politik kommen. )

Versuchs mal mit Gemütlichkeit...und Sachlichkeit...dann kommt auch kein Streit, lalalalala sing sing :p



sethdiabolos schrieb:


> Der Käuferschutz für einen Extraaufschlag (G2A-Shield) ist bekannt. Das heißt, dass sie davon ausgehen, dass eine Menge Keys nicht auf legalem Weg auf die Plattform gefunden haben, sonst wäre das auch nicht automatisch angewählt (was ich glaube auch nicht erlaubt ist). Die Mehrwertsteuer kann man insofern einfach umgehen, indem man ein anderes Land anwählt. Somit ist das auf keinem Fall etwas Verbindliches und Nachvollziehbares für den Gesetzgeber. Wo das Geld hinfließt bestimmt alleinig G2A.
> 
> 
> 
> Gilt auch für jeden, der bei Primark einkäuft, oder meinetwegen jedes Jahr ein neues Smartphone aus China (betrifft fast jeden Anbieter) benötigt.



Ich glaube nach wie vor nicht dass private Leute da tausende Bewertungen haben also Verkäufe sondern das viel über G2A selbst verkauft wird. 

Wenn ich da als eh schon anrüchiger Laden noch gezielt paar Dubletten versende, halt nicht zu viele aber ab und an mal fürs Gerede drüber und gleichzeitig ne Absicherung für nen Euro oder sinds zwei anbiete?....hab ich doch gleich mehr schnapp.

Dubioser Key plus PAyment Fees plus VAT ins Niemandsland plus Absicherung gleich riesen Reibach, der Laden gehört mal ausgehoben.

Just my2cents



iBlogg schrieb:


> Jede Woche neues G2A Bashing...
> mich nervt das inzwischen schon ein bisschen.
> 
> Jedes größere Online oder Offline-Magazin versucht die provokativste Headline zu kreieren.
> ...





Du verdienst Dir über referral Links paar Brötchen und regst Dich über das bashing auf, süß. Am besten noch über Streaming, ist ja nur das Taschengeld von manchem Teen wenn er auf die Schnauze fällt. Oder werden Verkäufe über referrals gewissenhaft abgewickelt um den Betrieb aufrecht zu erhalten?

Du argumentierst wie ein Taschendieb vom Flohmarkt der sich aufregt wenn TV Sendungen die Tricks und Lage beleuchten und warnen, das würde mich dann auch aufregen.



HyperBeast schrieb:


> Gute Spiele kauft man zum Vollpreis bei mir z.B. Dark Souls oder Assetto Corsa samt DLCs. Nur das Hauptproblem, die meisten Spiele erscheinen als Beta und bereits vor Start werden auch noch DLC's und Season Pass angekündigt. Da hört der Spaß dann irgendwann auf. Letztens The Division als Key erworben, scheint jetzt in Version 1.60 endlich spielbar zu sein. Da es Spaß macht habe ich mir mit einem Kollegen den Season Pass gegönnt. Wenn ich allerdings so lese wie die Ursprungsversion gelaufen ist, dann wird mir übel.
> 
> Wer wird heutzutage nicht ausgenutzt ?



Sehe ich auch so, gute Spiele mit Inhalt gerne im Angebot knapp unter Vollpreis, die üblichen 15-20 Prozent vor Release, meiner Meinung nach sind die eh schon im Vollpreis einkalkuliert, die kleinen Rabatte.

Alles andere was interessiert aber meinetwegen nur 6-8 Stunden content bietet oder eh ne DLC Schleuder wird dann über isthereanydeal in einem seriösen Store zum top Preis oder eben gar nicht.


----------



## Lichterflug (8. Mai 2017)

Wie doof muss ich eigentlich als Publisher/ Entwickler sein, wenn ich nicht weiß, welche Seriennummern/Keys in welche Länder verkauft wurden?

Wird der Key eben um das 3-stellige ISO-3166 Länderkürzel erweitert, bspw. Deutschland 276-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX oder Belgien 056-XXXX....


----------



## Grestorn (8. Mai 2017)

Lichterflug schrieb:


> Wie doof muss ich eigentlich als Publisher/ Entwickler sein, wenn ich nicht weiß, welche Seriennummern/Keys in welche Länder verkauft wurden?
> 
> Wird der Key eben um das 3-stellige ISO-3166 Länderkürzel erweitert, bspw. Deutschland 276-XXXX-XXXX-XXXX oder Belgien 056-XXXX....



Natürlich weiß er das. So funktioniert ja auch das Regio-Locking, Was dann wieder zum Shitstorm führt.


----------



## CiD (8. Mai 2017)

Straycatsfan schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit Gemütlichkeit...und Sachlichkeit...dann kommt auch kein Streit, lalalalala sing sing :p


Du meinst Gemütlichkeit und Sachlichkeit wie die hier? :


Straycatsfan schrieb:


> [...]für soviel Dummheit und Ignoranz bekommt der Hobby AFDler ein like von mir.


Kannst du haben...ach halt, hast du ja schon. Frag mich worüber du dich eigentlich so aufregst. 
Das du die Polemik in deinem Aussagen nicht erkennst, aber anderen vorwirfst zeigt was für ein Doppelmoralist du bist, Gift und Pest der heutigen Gesellschaft!

Aber lassen wir das. Ich bin froh eine andere Ansicht als deine zu haben. 

H.a.n.d.


----------



## Kleinbauer (8. Mai 2017)

CiD schrieb:


> Du meinst Gemütlichkeit und Sachlichkeit wie die hier? :
> 
> Kannst du haben...ach halt, hast du ja schon. Frag mich worüber du dich eigentlich so aufregst.
> Das du die Polemik in deinem Aussagen nicht erkennst, aber anderen vorwirfst zeigt was für ein Doppelmoralist du bist, Gift und Pest der heutigen Gesellschaft!
> ...



You must be fun at partys


----------



## iBlogg (10. Mai 2017)

STRAYCATSFAN schrieb:
			
		

> Du verdienst Dir über referral Links paar Brötchen und regst Dich über das bashing auf, süß. Am besten noch über Streaming, ist ja nur das Taschengeld von manchem Teen wenn er auf die Schnauze fällt. Oder werden Verkäufe über referrals gewissenhaft abgewickelt um den Betrieb aufrecht zu erhalten?
> 
> Du argumentierst wie ein Taschendieb vom Flohmarkt der sich aufregt wenn TV Sendungen die Tricks und Lage beleuchten und warnen, das würde mich dann auch aufregen.



Die Tricks und Lage beleuchten - witzig.
Wären es Nachrichten die mehr Mehrwert haben und wo "von außen" betrachtet wird. Hätte ich nichts gegen die Aussagen.
Es wir nur auf einen Händler eingekloppt, der sich sehr bemüht immer besser zu werden und das finde ich halt einfach nicht gerecht.

Sachliche Aussagen mit für und wieder und die positiven Reaktionen G2A 's auf Kritik wären definitv fair.
Wir sprechen über einen Keyseller, der unter Anderem 10 Millionen USD in E-Sport investiert und soziale Projekte fördert.

Der Taschendieb des Flohmarktes, wie du mich liebevoll nennst, betreibt inzwischen selbst 6 Webseiten und betreut ca. 40. Das du mich süß findest, schmeichelt mir allerdings sehr.

Mit meiner Aussage wollte ich vor allem eines sagen:
Ich betreibe nicht nur die Webseiten, sondern befasse mich auch mit SEO, Marketing und Affiliate Programmen, dazu bin ich auf dem besten Weg zum Google Partner.
Mit vielen Partnerprogrammen hat man Ärger mit der Auszahlung oder mit dem Support. Bei G2A, bzw. der G2A Goldmine, habe ich bisher noch nie negative Erfahrungen gemacht.




			
				BIRDY84 schrieb:
			
		

> Du nicht, aber die Entwickler/ Publisher, die unter Rückbuchungen von Kredikartenzahlungen, wegen Diebstahl, leiden. Denn diese müssen trotzdem die 30% des Verkaufspreises an Valve und die anderen DRM-Anbieter abdrücken.



Da gebe ich dir Recht.
Wenn wir dieses Thema jetzt aber aufarbeiten kann ich mich dranhalten.

Kurz gesagt: Die Spieleindustrie geht kaputt.

Das man DLCs, Skins und weitere inGame-Käufe teuer bezahlen muss, oft um vielleicht sogar besser dazustehen als die Anderen oder das Spiele monatlich im Abo bezahlt werden müssen, löst für mich diese Entwicklung aus.
Welcher Gamer will 60-80 € für ein Spiel bezahlen und sich Sachen inGame dazukaufen müssen.

-- Nur zur Erläuterung --
Ich nehme beispielsweise mal Fifa. Jedes Jahr kommt ein neuer Teil und nach ca. 1 Woche gibt es schon absolute Top-Teams im Ultimate-Team.
Andere User sind genervt / gefrustet weil irgendein Horst hunderte Euro für neue Goldpacks ausgegeben hat um die besten Spieler zu haben.
----

Das Spieler bei solch einer Entwicklung bei den Spielen sparen wollen ist doch klar?
Das es am Ende "arme Entwickler" gibt, sehe ich da noch nicht.

Für kleine Entwickler-Studios sehe ich eine Plattform die so viele tägliche User hat eher als Sprungbrett zum Markenaufbau. 
Diese Entwicklung, und dass in Entwickler sich nicht besser schützen (Diebstahl) oder direkten Kontakt zum Markt suchen ist für mich dabei kein Fehler G2A's.

Aber ich kann mich auch irren...


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Mai 2017)

Einige haben es ja schon erwähnt und ich sehe es genauso, ohne günstige Keys würden viele ein Spiel erst gar nicht kaufen. Durch die Keys machen die Entwickler am Ende mehr Gewinn als ohne. Ein Verlust entsteht meiner Meinung nach nicht durch günstige Keys, da ja physisch dafür kein Aufwand seitens der Entwickler notwendig ist. Keine Discs die extra produziert werden müssen, keine Pappschachteln und keine Anleitungen. Ist doch bei den offiziellen Sales nicht anders, da sind die Preise sogar oft unter den Keystore Preisen. Warum machen das wohl die Entwickler, um den Verkauf anzukurbeln. Lieber massig günstig verkaufen als einen teueren Ladenhüter. Und Keystores wegen der günstigen Preise gleich kriminelle Machenschaften anzukreiden, finde ich doch arg an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Ich kaufe selber zu 80 % nur in Keystores oder Sales und hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme. Selbst bei den Konsolenspielen gibt es haufenweise Sales wenn man Online einkauft. Für die Entwickler ist der ganze Online Handel eher Segen als Fluch. Klar gibt es auch schwarze Schafe aber die gibt es in jedem erdenklichen Bereich.


----------



## CiD (10. Mai 2017)

iBlogg schrieb:


> Es wir nur auf einen Händler eingekloppt, der sich sehr bemüht immer besser zu werden und das finde ich halt einfach nicht gerecht.


Der Trubel um genau diesen Keyseller (G2A) und seiner dubiosen Geschäftspraktiken tobt schon paar Jahre. Scheint dir wohl nicht bekannt zu sein, informiere dich mal!



iBlogg schrieb:


> Wir sprechen über einen Keyseller, der unter Anderem 10 Millionen USD in E-Sport investiert und soziale Projekte fördert.


Wir sprechen aber auch über einen Keyseller der schon einmal als Sponsor vom ESport ausgeschlossen wurde da er mit seinem "Service", anderen für den Verstoßen gegen die Nutzungsbediengenen der Spieleentwickler, eine Plattform bot (2015: Riot, League of Legends). Daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert und du sprichst von "G2A bemüht sich"? Mach deine Augen auf!



iBlogg schrieb:


> Das es am Ende "arme Entwickler" gibt, sehe ich da noch nicht.


Wie schon oben geschrieben: Informiere dich mal!
Vor allem Indy-Entwickler trifft es oft hart wenn Keys durch Kreditkartenbetrug "verschwinden" und anschließend massenweise bei G2A zu Spottpreisen angeboten werden.

Indie dev says gray market key seller cost them $450K in sales (update) - Polygon

G2A kann zwar nicht direkt etwas für den Kreditkartenbetrug aber sie geben solchen Betrügern die Möglichkeit auf einfache Art und Weise die ergatterte Ware zu veräußern, tun aber nur spartanisch bis gar nichts dagegen...sehen das sogar noch selbst als Einnahmequelle (G2A-Shield). Nicht zuletzt verdient G2A an jedem Handel auch noch so einiges an Prozenten. Sie bereichern sich also indirekt an der Hehlerei!

Wenn es deswegen in den Medien dann heiß her geht, sieht man sich auf einmal gezwungen verbal tätig zu werden und weist alle Schuld von sich. Dann, wenn es zu Spät ist! Getreu nach dem Motto: Wird schon keiner merken, falls doch, wird alles dementiert.

Auf Kotaku gibt es ein Bericht wie Betrüger bei G2A ganz einfach schnelles Geld machen.
Auf Reddit wurde schon mehrfach auf Kauf- u. Verkaufprobleme hingewiesen. G2A kommt das natürlich sehr gelegen und zack ist G2A-Shield online, natürlich nicht kostenfrei. 
Berichte über unkooperatives Verhalten seitens G2A ggü. Entwicklern gab es kürzlich auch.

Zenimax sperrte 2015 Keys für Elder Scrolls Online die aus betrügerischen Keystores stammten und veröffentlichte eine Liste mit Händlern von denen die Keys nicht betroffen waren, G2A befand sich NICHT auf dieser Liste!
TESO: Zenimax deaktiviert Accounts mit "betrugerisch erhaltenen" Keys

Devolver Digital war ähnlich betroffen:
Twitter

Mit FarCry4 fange ich besser gar nicht erst an. Ist das selbe in grün!

Nur einer der Youtuber die versuchen das Ganze mal zu beleuchten:
G2A Den of Thieves - YouTube

Das alles lässt schon ganz tief blicken!

PS: Lies dir mal die Forenregeln durch, speziell im Bezug auf Links zur eigenen Webseite!


----------



## OField (10. Mai 2017)

> G2A kann zwar nicht direkt etwas für den Kreditkartenbetrug aber sie geben solchen Betrügern die Möglichkeit auf einfache Art und Weise die ergatterte Ware zu veräußern, tun aber nur spartanisch bis gar nichts dagegen


Wenn nicht mal die Entwickler selbst durch Kreditkartenbetrug gekaufte Keys sperren können, wie soll  G2A wissen woher die Keys stammen?


----------



## CiD (10. Mai 2017)

OField schrieb:


> Wenn nicht mal die Entwickler selbst durch Kreditkartenbetrug gekaufte Keys sperren können, wie soll  G2A wissen woher die Keys stammen?


Das können sie nicht wissen solange sie den Entwickler keine Möglichkeit zur Verifizierung der Keys einräumen (hat u.A. z.B. erst letztens Gearbox von G2A gefordert...worauf sich G2A natürlich nicht eingelassen hat  ).
Die Schuld kann man, zugegeben, nicht gänzlich G2A in die Schuhe schieben. Teilweise sind die Entwicker/Publisher auch selbst ziemlich nachsichtig was die eigene Sicherheit beim Verkauf von Keys angeht. 
Sicherheitskonzepte und den damit einhergehenden Infrastrukturen kann sich aber leider nicht jeder kleine Indy-Entwickler leisten, deshalb sind diese auch auf die Regularien der Länder und Händler Angewiesen...nur wenn der Händler keine hat und auch noch in einem Land ansässig ist welches keine hat....... (den Rest kann man sich ja denken)
G2A wurde initial in Polen gegründet, da musste man natürlich weg wegen den EU-Regulierungen...ab nach HongKong. 

Darum geht es aber primär nicht!
Den Rest meines Absatzes hättest du ruhig mit einbeziehen können:


> ...sehen das sogar noch selbst als Einnahmequelle (G2A-Shield). Nicht zuletzt verdient G2A an jedem Handel auch noch so einiges an Prozenten. Sie bereichern sich also indirekt an der Hehlerei!


Wie z.B. der Fall von DevolverDigital gezeigt hat (oder auch in der AMA auf Reddit, die mittlerweile gelöscht wurde....Konfrontation mit der Realität hat denen wohl nicht sonderlich gefallen), dauert es oft Tage bis Wochen (wenn überhaupt) ehe G2A auf Hinweise (Mails, Supportanfragen etc.) seitens der Entwickler reagiert OBWOHL G2A ständig betont wie ernst sie solche Betrügereien nehmen, sogar eine eigene Abteilung dafür eingerichtet haben...mit mehr als 100 Mitarbeitern. Warum dauert das dann immer so lange bis sich bei denen was tut? Bei Privaten Kunden sieht es da nicht anderes aus (wie man z.B. oft auf Reddit lesen kann.)
Wenn sich dann mal was tut, ist es meist zu spät! Da werden G2A Shop-Konten von Betrügern eingefroren, ob das nach Wochen noch Sinn macht ist fraglich aber was glaubst du wohin das Geld dieser Konten dann fließt? Rate mal! Zurück an die geschädigten Entwickler ganz sicher nicht! An die Banken? von einem Unternehmen aus HongKong? 

Was sie noch tun könnten?
Registrierung für Seller-Accounts restriktiver gestalten. Derzeit reicht E-Mail und Passwort. 
Auszahlungen vorerst per rückverfolgbarer Methode (PayPal mit registrierten Bankkonto, Bankkonto, KEIN BITCOIN o.Ä.), ab bestimmten Rating und/oder Mitgliedszeit ohne gravierende Vorfälle auch andere Methoden.
Kostenlosen Käuferschutz! (G2A-Shield ohne sub. 3€  )
Mehr Möglichkeiten für Entwickler/Publisher schnell eingreifen zu können!

Klar, das sind teilweise natürlich Aspekte die den Profit von G2A schmälern könnten aber wer sich Sponsoring im ESport in Millionenhöhe leisten kann, die "dicksten" Youtuber und Streamer unter "Vertrag" hat, der hat auch die Geldmittel etwas für die Sicherheit von Käufen/Verkäufen auf der eigenen Plattform zu tun!

Naja, kann ja jeder von halten was er will.
Für mich sind sämtliche Keyshops welche inGameGold, PowerLeveling und Accountselling entgegen der EULAs der Spielbetreiber anbieten, Abschaum!


----------

